
How to Get a FREE “HTTPS” for Your Domain (Using AWS) - sandeshsuvarna
https://hackernoon.com/how-to-get-a-free-https-for-your-domain-using-aws-68140d176efb
======
SteveDeFacto
How is this easier or better than using Lets Encrypt?

